# Damn ECDC6.MSI (roxio easy cd creator 6)



## woualex

Ok, here is the problem...

  I install a new cd driver and when I clicked on the icon in "My computer",

  there is a "windows installer" window.  It says to insert the "easy cd creator

  6" to continue the installation.  But I allready install it and I don't have the cd

  installer. So, I seek fo ECDC6.MSI on Kazaa.  It says : 

"A version is allready install on your computer, please uninstall the version before installing this one."

The second problem is that there is not an uninstaller for roxio 6, even not 

  in the control panel.  So, if someone has the same problem or knows where

  I can find the uninstaller reply please.​


----------



## Praetor

Try the Roxio uninstaller: http://softwareupdates.roxio.com/gm/support/tools/roxizap.exe 

Also, stay away from Roxio ... their products are crappy ... if you're looking for a general purpose burning application, Nero BurningROM is a much better choice (and certainly less of a hassle)


----------



## woualex

Thanks for the tip Praetor, and I had nero  burning rom before I changed for roxio and I think I have the cd somewhere.


----------



## Praetor

Well worth the switch back to Nero-territory. Much more support for that proggie (not to mention far fewer flaws heehee)


----------



## woualex

I delete roxio but the "windows installer" window is always appearing.  But I 

  find something, when I stop "IKernel.exe" in "task" the message stops.  But I 

  don't know what is the link between the message about "ecdc.msi" and " 

  IKernel.exe".  And when I open anything, a clip, picture, etc., "Ikerel.exe" 

  reappear and the message also.


----------



## Praetor

> I delete roxio but the "windows installer" window is always appearing. But I find something, when I stop "IKernel.exe" in "task" the message stops. But I don't know what is the link between the message about "ecdc.msi" and " IKernel.exe". And when I open anything, a clip, picture, etc., "Ikerel.exe" reappear and the message also.


1. You dont have to make hard-returns ... the forum automatically take care of that for you 

2. See what I mean about Roxio hassles? 

3. Try running a registry cleaner to get rid of the garbage left over

4. A quick "patch-up solution" to the problem might be to get some type of startup manager and stop it from starting. I use StartMan which you can get from here: http://home.ptd.net/~don5408/toolbox/startupcpl/


----------



## woualex

Thanks, I dwl your program and it works.


----------



## Praetor

Glad I could help!


----------



## akwise

For those that don't have Nero to use, there is a solution with the missing ECDC6.msi file for Roxio.  This is the BEST answer for this problem. I had been having this problem for about 2 months and was just able to figure this out after so much frustration! Windows is trying to perform an on-demand installation. So you'll need to go access the Application Log in Event Viewer. Perform these steps:
1) Run the following command. Click => Start => Run and type, eventvwr.msc, Click OK
2) In the Event Viewer, double click Application
3) Find the Error that has in the Source Field "MsiInstaller" - this error will say something to the effect that the Easy CD DVD Creator could not continue.
4) Open the item below that, it should be a Warning, it might say something about detection of product and some component failed (mine said DragtoDisc failed)
5) The Warning item below that one should be the one that you need to find a particular file to open, it should say "Detection of Product....feature ECDC6 component....failed. The resource C:|WINDOWS\System 32\RICHTX32.OCX does not exist. So, I was missing a file called RICHTX32.OCX. If you are missing the same file, jot down the path where the file needs to be.
6) Go to this website: http://www.ascentive.com/support/new/suppo...me=RICHTX32.OCX
7) 1/2 way down the page after the bold word Alternatively, Right click on Download RICHTX32.OCX and save to the path you wrote in #6 above.

If you are missing a different file than in #5, just input that file name in Google.com and you should come up with files you can download.

I hope this helps! It helped me!


----------

